# Travel Destinations > North America >  What colors are in your kitchen?

## Grigrivos

I have always liked minimalism and restraint, so my kitchen is in gray. At the design stage https://alliancemillwork.ca/modern-k...inets-toronto/ we had a lot of discussions on the topic of comfort in the house. Because I really like the gray color, but I wanted to create a soulful atmosphere. The atmosphere of the house, in which you want to return. Therefore, we have thought of decor elements that will help create this impression.

----------


## FrankVogt

Greetings. I recently started renovating and was looking for resources to renovate, something other than pinterest. Thankful for the recommendations.

----------

